# Precision Level Obtained!!!



## opensourcefan (May 28, 2022)

Didn't need it though cause everything I have appears to be level.


----------



## chip4charlie (May 30, 2022)

On a more serious note, KBC has 6" Starrett levels on sale at $162: https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/?itemCode=1-855-50441


----------



## DPittman (May 30, 2022)

chip4charlie said:


> On a more serious note, KBC has 6" Starrett levels on sale at $162: https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/?itemCode=1-855-50441


That's a good price.


----------

